# Turn Signal Flasher Relay



## Electroddy (Dec 29, 2009)

If i recall correctly; "10C/M is 10 counts/min and 21Wx2 is bulb wattage fore and aft. +3.4 is the wattage of the dash indicator. 

HTH Bart


----------



## iruraz (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi @Electroddy. Thanks for your Help. Best regards.


----------

